# 3 way trade proposal PHO/LAL/CHI



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Lakers outgoing:* Salary/Yrs remaining

Ronny Turiaf $770,610/1 yr 
Jordan Farmar $1,009,560/1 yr
Kobe Bryant $19,490,625/3 yrs
Cash considerations to Chicago


*LAL incoming*

Tyrus Thomas $3,505,320/1 yr 
Shawn Marion $16,440,000/2 yrs
Ben Gordon $4,881,669/1 yr
Phoenix Suns 1st rd pick (frm Atlanta, possibly top 5 next draft)

*Phoenix Outgoing*

Shawn Marion $16,440,000/2 yrs


*Phoenix Suns Incoming*

Chris Duhon $3,428,000/1 yr (Exp)
Kwame Brown $9,075,000/1 Yr (Exp)
Luol Deng $3,320,339/1 yr (Exp)
LA's 1st rd pick


*Chicago incoming*

Ronny Turiaf $770,610/1 yr 
Jordan Farmar $1,009,560/1 yr
Kobe Bryant $19,490,625/3 yrs
Cash considerations frm LAL (to cover paartial amount of going over the Salary Cap)
1st rd pick frm LA

*Chicago Outgoing*

Chris Duhon
Tyrus Thomas
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng


_Why LA should do it?_
Lakers gets Tyrus Thomas and Ben Gordon to continue their youth movement. Thomas and Bynum could become one of the leagues best in the future. Gordon is an exciting two guard who can score. Lakers have option not to resign Gordon or give him 70 mil over 5/6 yrs. 

Marion is an All Star calibre player that can put people in LA's seats, LA has option to resign him or let him walk. Letting him walk doesnt sound too bad IMO, because it gives LA a huge cap relief, La could use this cap relief to sign a big name FA or use it to resign some of its current players for extension (Bynum,Thomas,Gordon)

Also I believe Lamar Odom's contract ends around the same time giving you guys way more cap relief in its history. 


Lakers will also get Phoenix Suns 1st rd pick next year (frm ATL). A possible top 5 pick. I could imagine LA giving a little bit of cash ($1 million) to Chicago for cap relief. LA loses Kwame Brown too. With 2 guys owed 60 mil in the next 4 yrs (Luke/Vlad) I dont see any reason why LA wouldnt want cap relief in the future to sign their own cornerstones for extensions.



Bynum/Mihm
Odom/Tyrus Thomas
Shawn Marion/Vlad Rad/Luke Walton
Ben Gordon/Sasha Vujacic
Javaris Crittenton/Derek Fisher.

A young team indeed, most likely will miss the postseason this year. But really whats the point of keeping Bryant if he's only going to help LA reach the first rd then gone immediately?


I say LA builds around Bynum,Thomas,Gordon and Crittenton, dont resign Phil Jackson and hire someone like Brian Shaw.


_Why Phoenix should do it?_
Phoenix will get 2 expirings (something Sarver loves, because we all know he's cheap) He also gets Marion off the books from their payroll.


Deng could fill Marion's spot easily. He's younger, just as good and also cheaper than the Matrix. Kwame Brown for the meantime can help Stoudemire defend the post even well, expecially when paired against the Spurs. Duhon is a great back up for Steve Nash and Marcus Banks. He's defensive minded and doesnt whine a lot.


Nash/Duhon/Banks
R.Bell/Barbosa
Deng/G.Hill/B. Diaw
Stoudemire/Skinner
Brown/Marks


_Why Chicago should do it?_

Chicago will get a premiere player in Kobe Bryant, a scrapper and hustler in Ronny Turiaf. Wallace,Turiaf,Joakim Noah,Joe Smith will create an imposing and rough front court. The fact that Turiaf has offense is easily a bonus for Chicago. Farmar could very well become a solid starting point guard someday, or he can be an efficient backup for Hinrich for the meantime.

Hinrich/Farmar
Kobe/Sefolosha
Nocioni/Griffin
Farmar/J.Smith
B.Wallace/J Noah


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Figures you would make this trade... with the Suns getting screwed. Stop these trade scenarios please. It's just anoying now.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd rather have Chris Duhon, Luol Deng and Stonehands than Shawn, honestly. A first rounder thrown in there makes it the kind of deal I'd pull the trigger on, as Steve Kerr. Stonehands is expiring this year too, so we don't even have to keep him around, and it'd cover the whole Luol Deng extension thing.

A rare deal in that everyone actually gets something of worth. I like it. Won't happen, but I like it nonetheless!


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm not so sure I would like to give up the Hawks pick in this trade...

If I'm the Suns GM then I would give this trade a HUGE thumbs down...

It is rather tempting but no thank you...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd just like to say that this pick from the Hawks is going to be 10-20. They have too much talent to be in the basement again (barring huge injuries to the players). We should have traded it last year for someone.

I'd also like to point out the irony in this situation in which we had the draft rights to Deng and sold them to Chicago for Cash and a future first rounder. This was done by the Colangelos not Sarver.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

How would Farmar be PF on the Bulls?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jammin said:


> How would Farmar be PF on the Bulls?


its the East..:biggrin:


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

why does phoenix always get hit with the crap stick when trade scenario's surface....?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> why does phoenix always get hit with the crap stick when trade scenario's surface....?


crapstick? phoenix is getting rid of shawn marion who will opt out anyway, and is being replaced by luol deng and you guys are getting kwame brown's expiring for more cap relief.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Why do people try to tell us Kwame Brown is good when he's one of the biggest busts in the friggin game?

Luol Deng is good but isn't he going to be asking for Shawn Marion type money when his contract expires which I believe is after this season..(Correct me if I'm wrong)

I've been hearing rumors that Phoenix and Dallas want Kobe but that's all they are...RUMORS!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Deng isn't getting traded. Why would the Bulls trade a guy that is already averaging 19ppg and 7rpg in only his third year?


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

aznzen said:


> crapstick? phoenix is getting rid of shawn marion who will opt out anyway, and is being replaced by luol deng and you guys are getting kwame brown's expiring for more cap relief.


kwame....dude.... cap space or not...holy moly! that would be a nightmare for me.

and luol deng is good but no shawn marion, that is more than obvious. Shawn wont opt out, he will get traded by seasons end but he wont opt out. 

CRAP STICK


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only way Marion's getting traded by season's end is if chemistry is affecting us on the court and Suns are struggling. Which I don't see happening. 


And it's gonna be hard for him to opt out of 17M. Not many teams will have the cap space.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Only way Marion's getting traded by season's end is if chemistry is affecting us on the court and Suns are struggling. Which I don't see happening.
> 
> 
> And it's gonna be hard for him to opt out of 17M. Not many teams will have the cap space.


we will agree to disagree as i know there is no way he will opt out. I really believe this is his last year as a phoenix sun.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Deng isn't getting traded. Why would the Bulls trade a guy that is already averaging 19ppg and 7rpg in only his third year?


Because they get Kobe out of it, isn't it obvious?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

This really isn't that bad of a trade compare to that previous Marion/AK47 rumor. The Suns get a lot more out of this trade imo both in terms of talent, need, and salary.

The team that's giving up too much is the Bulls. If they do offer Deng/Gordon/Tyrus Thomas, they will end up with a starting lineup of Wallace/Joe Smith/Nocioni/Kobe/Hinrich and a below average bench. I don't know if this team will be that much better than the Lakers squad Kobe is currently on and this team will certainly not be good enough to win the championship. However if the Bulls somehow get Kobe and keep either Deng or Tyrus Thomas, then it's another story.


----------

